# From Delta to Pharmacist--Helping Vets Fight Addiction



## policemedic (Jul 2, 2018)

This is pretty inspiring.  He's facing quite a challenge; I have a large VA medical center in my district and many of the vets I encounter have some type of substance abuse issue.  Sometimes this is not of their making--they're victims of poorly planned pain management for legitimate injuries--but sometimes it's the result of poor choices they made.  He'll not want for people to help.  Here's hoping he succeeds.

'Black Hawk Down' veteran now deployed in fight against opioids


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 2, 2018)

wow, that's pretty cool


----------



## Grunt (Jul 2, 2018)

I wish him the very best of success with his new endeavor!


----------



## policemedic (Jul 2, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> wow, that's pretty cool



That's what I thought.  Getting a doctorate in pharmacy science is no easy thing.  Making that commitment at 52 and beginning a new career/mission at 57?  Wow.


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 2, 2018)

policemedic said:


> That's what I thought.  Getting a doctorate in pharmacy science is no easy thing.  Making that commitment at 52 and beginning a new career/mission at 57?  Wow.



Definitely takes a large pair of stones and an insane amount of drive.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 3, 2018)

Wow. I just read this.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 3, 2018)

policemedic said:


> This is pretty inspiring.  He's facing quite a challenge; I have a large VA medical center in my district and many of the vets I encounter have some type of substance abuse issue.  Sometimes this is not of their making--they're victims of poorly planned pain management for legitimate injuries--but sometimes it's the result of poor choices they made.  He'll not want for people to help.  Here's hoping he succeeds.
> 
> 'Black Hawk Down' veteran now deployed in fight against opioids



Totally, fully, and completely agree that substance abuse is very frequently the result of poorly planned pain management, and regardless of the 'cause,' NO one plans to become addicted.

Major props for his desire to get into the fight.  That fight needs more soldiers.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 28, 2018)

Army combat Veteran fights the war on opioid addiction - VAntage Point

Good write up.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 28, 2018)

@Muppet 

I merged your thread with the one already in play.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 28, 2018)

And he did it blindfolded.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 28, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> And he did it blindfolded.


From my iPhone, so close enough!


----------



## Muppet (Aug 28, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Muppet
> 
> I merged your thread with the one already in play.



Thanks, search did not yield first thread.


----------

